# Ubuntu Edge - The phone that BEATS all other phones



## sksundram (Jul 24, 2013)

*Ubuntu Edge - The phone that BEATS all other phones in SPECS*

This is UBUNTU EDGE

This is *not* a concept. *This is actually happening*. All Canonical (the force behind UBUNTU) needs is the funding of $32,000,000 by Aug 21. They have already raised $3,619,251 in 3 days (till the writing of this post) and will be delivering the handsets by *MAY 2014* 

*Technical specifications*

Dual boot Ubuntu mobile OS and Android
Fully integrated Ubuntu desktop PC when docked
Fastest multi-core CPU, 4GB RAM, 128GB storage
4.5in 1,280 x 720 HD sapphire crystal display
8mp low-light rear camera, 2mp front camera
Dual-LTE, dual-band 802.11n Wi-Fi, Bluetooth 4, NFC
GPS, accelerometer, gyro, proximity sensor, compass, barometer
Stereo speakers with HD audio, dual-mic recording, Active Noise Cancellation
MHL connector, 3.5mm jack
Silicon-anode Li-Ion battery
64 x 9 x 124mm


*More info *: Ubuntu Edge | Indiegogo


----------



## josin (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Ubuntu Edge - The phone that BEATS all other phones in SPECS*

Well camera and the screen are big disappointments. Should have been at-least a 13 meg one and a full hd screen.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2013)

^^ That is not show stopper. Fastest multi-core CPU, 4GB RAM, 128GB storage ,Dual-LTE -> This is awesome and i don't give a sh1t about camera and 720p is more than enough.


----------



## josin (Jul 24, 2013)

Ya i agree its not a show stopper. Well i have to find out some flaws to it the most important part for us is this



> What countries and mobile networks will support the Edge?
> 
> The Ubuntu Edge is an open device, not locked to any particular network. It works in all countries that provide GSM/3G/LTE-based network services. It will also support the two LTE standards to provide 4G mobile broadband connectivity around the world (subject to network availability and data fees). Before launch we will conduct interoperability testing with networks in Europe, the US, South America, China, *India*, the Middle East and Africa. This is a normal step in the process of developing a mobile device.



So they are planning to release it in INDIA too...GR8 news


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah. Wondering what will be the pricing if it is released here. 40k?


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 24, 2013)

Maybe it'll be priced cheap in the beginning.


----------



## josin (Jul 24, 2013)

40K seems all right to me ( in fact i am ready to pay even 45k for just that sapphire crystal--- i have a titan edge watch which has a sapphire crystal and i know its toughness, even after 4 years of daily use not even a single scratch on it) . But will they be able to mass produce it and who will be the maker of such a master piece?
If Sony /Lg makes it then we can expect gr8 quality.


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 24, 2013)

The first 50 devices for 8 Lakh. When the mass production kicks in the regular price will be 600$ (expect anything from 39~45K).

Btw Canonical must be getting the hardware building outsourced, wonder who it is: the dreaded Foxconn? And what about the vague term like fastest multicore proccy? ARM?


----------



## josin (Jul 24, 2013)

Coldbreeze16 said:


> The first 50 devices for 8 Lakh. When the mass production kicks in the regular price will be 600$ (expect anything from 39~45K).
> 
> Btw Canonical must be getting the hardware building outsourced, wonder who it is: the dreaded Foxconn? And what about the vague term like fastest multicore proccy? ARM?



High chance for FOXCONN cause they are also based onTaiwan


----------



## theterminator (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks like a portable hard disk to me .


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

Real nice really.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2013)

Want to donate to them, but my card is not accepted by PayPal.... :devil:


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 24, 2013)

128 GB storage means free SSD


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 24, 2013)

This will happen *ONLY* if they are able to collect $32 million in fundraising.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 24, 2013)

hearing about this and then i thought what happend to it, and now here they are..

i think they should focus more on software developement and OS for phones first and then go into hardware business, the price is good, as you get a full fledged computer in the phone.

hope this works,

within first day they raised 2 million, so i think they will easily raise money for this.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

If it comes then I might actually buy new smartphone then.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 24, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> hearing about this and then i thought what happend to it, and now here they are..
> 
> i think they should focus more on software developement and OS for phones first and then go into hardware business, the price is good, as you get a full fledged computer in the phone.
> 
> ...



Actually, they want to develop a phone to deal with the locked bootloaders of most of the current phones.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 24, 2013)

why dont they just collaborate with huawei or lenovo ...there path will be much easier


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> why dont they just collaborate with huawei or lenovo ...there path will be much easier



They don't want the easier path. They want to do it the hard way. 
Also there are some people who might not buy product from Lenovo or Huawei.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 24, 2013)

Awesome Design.
and 4 gigs of ram ?? 
kill me if it ever comes below 45k 



gameranand said:


> They don't want the easier path. They want to do it the hard way.
> Also there are some people who might not buy product from Lenovo or Huawei.



dunno about huawei, but lenovo phones are worth buying, IMO.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

Personally I think they are doing the right thing by doing it their own way. If they are making someone partner then they have listen to them also about the pricing, software, looks etc. In this way they can easily do it their way and be open source if they want to be.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 24, 2013)

I agree that having a real manufacturer to make these phones like ZTE, Huawei, Foxconn would have been excellent..
Also, this phone might be the next best thing in smartphone technology, ever since dual core hit mainstream


----------



## quagmire (Jul 24, 2013)

Boot PC from phone will be awesome.

Big question - Will they be able to get 32M by next month?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2013)

^^ Yes, they can. 2M in one day. And do the math.

Now, it's $3,815,607 and 30 mins before it was $3,753,181.  So yes, they can easily cross.


----------



## roypurohit (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Ubuntu Edge - The phone that BEATS all other phones in SPECS*



josin said:


> Well camera and the screen are big disappointments. Should have been at-least a 13 meg one and a full hd screen.



The colour contrast and accuracy is more important than MegaPixel... And why you need Full HD ??? This is the common people mentality, Camera must be 13 MP and screen resolution must be Full HD... I wonder why people are so crazy about Full HD resolution in small Mobile device...!!! HD (720) is very good enough to enjoy all the applications and videos and all that... Also Full HD consumes more power then HD.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Ubuntu Edge - The phone that BEATS all other phones in SPECS*



roypurohit said:


> The colour contrast and accuracy is more important than MegaPixel... And why you need Full HD ??? This is the common people mentality, Camera must be 13 MP and screen resolution must be Full HD... I wonder why people are so crazy about Full HD resolution in small Mobile device...!!! HD (720) is very good enough to enjoy all the applications and videos and all that...



Exactly. 720p is more than enough, esp for 4.5" display. Camera should never be deciding factor to buy a phone, unless you are a guy who use his mobile camera for every occasion. If yes, then go buy Nokia 1020. This phone is pure performer, beast or whatever-name-comes-for-performance and this is jaw-dropping. And as mentioned, "*Sapphire Crystal*" gives killer look. Overall, a killer looking (iPhone killer for sure. iPhone doesn't stand a chance against this phone by looks), best performance phone @ *655$ (~ 39k INR)*. IMO, it is worth the price tag. Too bad i don't have a CC.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 24, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Yes, they can. 2M in one day. And do the math.
> 
> Now, it's $3,815,607 and 30 mins before it was $3,753,181.  So yes, they can easily cross.



Where did you get those figures from?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Where did you get those figures from?



From here


----------



## quagmire (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Ubuntu Edge - The phone that BEATS all other phones in SPECS*



roypurohit said:


> The colour contrast and accuracy is more important than MegaPixel... And why you need Full HD ??? This is the common people mentality, Camera must be 13 MP and screen resolution must be Full HD... I wonder why people are so crazy about Full HD resolution in small Mobile device...!!! HD (720) is very good enough to enjoy all the applications and videos and all that...



+1. The human eye cannot distinguish HD from Full HD in screens smaller than 5.5~6". 720p is sufficient.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 24, 2013)

^Actually it can, but its a "meh" improvement TBH..


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2013)

Going to reach $4 million within few hours from now ($3,995,667 at the time of writing).


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 24, 2013)

The megapixels of camera is just as overhyped as the memory on a graphics card.
SSD over MTP? lol...
And they said it'll gain full functionality when docked to a real PC, so keep imagining about a full fledged PC on your palms.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 24, 2013)

Coldbreeze16 said:


> The megapixels of camera is just as overhyped as the memory on a graphics card.
> SSD over MTP? lol...
> And they said it'll gain full functionality when docked to a real PC, so keep imagining about a full fledged PC on your palms.



don't be such a spoilsport. 
and camera is enough. one would buy phones like nokia L 1020 is they want a "camera phone"

$4 million + now
4,044,302


----------



## Anorion (Jul 24, 2013)

woah, desktop thing is great... so that's Mobile OS, Ubuntu OS and Android on one Device
if ubuntu derivatives work on even just the desktop version, that will be cool 

just think no home button is a mistake


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2013)

^^ See thats what i am talking about. $30 million will be achieved by 15-20 days as per the current trending.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 24, 2013)

dont worry, canonical is very respected and trustworthy company they will easily make fund.... i am just keeping my fingers crossed, but when it will come out any idea on that


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 24, 2013)

Expected by May 2014 as per the website.


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 24, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> don't be such a spoilsport.
> and camera is enough. one would buy phones like nokia L 1020 is they want a "camera phone"
> 
> $4 million + now
> 4,044,302



That's what I'm saying. MP is a bloated term. And 8 MP is more than enough. But seriously I'd keep my expectations low: We've gotten too many shocks with the promises that are never delivered by tech companies. See that blow to unlock from Micromax for the most recent one. Blame the pessimist in me


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 24, 2013)

Days of Ubuntu OS based Tablets are not far behind...I presume.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 24, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> dont worry, canonical is very respected and trustworthy company they will easily make fund.... i am just keeping my fingers crossed, but when it will come out any idea on that



That's not the case every time. Even earlier, they tried to attain a big goal and had a large fundraising target for just a few millions. They did get many funds but the total lacked by only a small number, and thus they came out with nothing.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 24, 2013)

4.819 million at the time of writing done. Wow!!! So much money is so little time. This shows the existence of the thriving Ubuntu community.

Shiva


----------



## roypurohit (Jul 24, 2013)

The best thing is, Ubuntu Edge is Pocket PC... :thumb:


----------



## quagmire (Jul 24, 2013)

Guys what do you think, will Canonical choose Intel's x86 over ARM for the processor?

BTW wikipedia says Nanowire battery <-> silicon anode battery will be commercialized by 2015, but another source says "Lithium-Ion Batteries with Silicon Anode" will reach OEMs next year. Any info?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 25, 2013)

The fastest multicore CPU is a good indication that the architecture might be x86


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 25, 2013)

roypurohit said:


> The best thing is, Ubuntu Edge is Pocket PC... :thumb:


PocketPC! Don't use that dreaded word, if you know. PPC was an M$ iteration, I for one won't want to see it anytime soon. WinMo sucked. Pocket PC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The fastest multicore CPU is a good indication that the architecture might be x86


I wish that too. But my guess is they'll end up making love with Qualcomm.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 25, 2013)

Coldbreeze16 said:


> I wish that too. But my guess is they'll end up making love with Qualcomm.



If the guess proves to be true,that will be great for all of us.


----------



## root.king (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm sure that this is my next phone


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 25, 2013)

^ Why don't you donate $600 now itself? You'll be getting the phone and will be helping the fundraises too.


----------



## root.king (Jul 25, 2013)

^^ sorry dude , but the fact is i don't have any credit card or debit card and even bank account too


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2013)

They will actually return the difference if you have contributed $830 for Edge.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 26, 2013)

6,431,605$ raised

Shiva


----------



## Vyom (Jul 27, 2013)

They introduced a referral contest.



> *Welcome to the Ubuntu Edge Referral Contest!*
> Whether you’ve contributed $20 or $2,000, you all have the chance to win something extra special: *a personalised Ubuntu Edge phone engraved with your name.*
> Of course, for this prize to exist the campaign has to hit its target, so here’s what we want you to do.
> 
> ...



Looks like I am in.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hopefully my next smartphone will be this one.. 

but it seems too good to be true..as its Almost perfect in every department..


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 28, 2013)

The campaign is starting to lose steam. Only 700,000 in two days. Earlier it was nearly 1million a day. I feared this would happen. 32million is a huge amount. Don't know if it will reach.

Shiva


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Ubuntu Edge - The phone that BEATS all other phones in SPECS*



josin said:


> Well camera and the screen are big disappointments. Should have been at-least a 13 meg one and a full hd screen.



The sensor quality and lens quality is more important than the camera size. 8MP is more than enough, especially when 2MP is ~1080p.

As for screen, after a certain degree of sharpness, the colour accuracy, gama and brightness are more important than the resolution. 720p at 4.5" is *very* sharp.


----------



## roypurohit (Jul 28, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Only 700,000 in two days. Earlier it was nearly 1million a day. I feared this would happen. 32million is a huge amount. Don't know if it will reach.



Ya.. I'm also worry about this.. whether they will achieve 32 M or not...!!!


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 29, 2013)

Reached 7,034,000 at time of writing.

Shiva


----------



## raksrules (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the people who are donating, i appreciate them being guinea pigs on a new tech and device. This helps people like me who let others test the water and then only put the money.

This forum is missing the LIKE functionality. Should be there IMO.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2013)

Its not picking up the pace. I am unsure whether it will reach the target or not !!!


----------



## abhidev (Jul 29, 2013)

32m is a lot of money...I wonder if Canonical itself will put money for this project


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 29, 2013)

so how much should one contribute if he plans to get this phone when it releases ?? :O


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 29, 2013)

^ 

>675$ . If you contribute above this, you will get a phone. That roughly translates to Rs.40,120

Shiva


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2013)

The price is not bad considering the specs but I wonder if they will make the phone or not because pace is not good. 

But damn the phone is damn good, I mean if I would have that kind of money. I would have donated.


----------



## amjath (Jul 30, 2013)

*The IndieGoGo campaign for Ubuntu Edge is losing steam*
*cdn.gsmarena.com/pics/13/07/ubuntu-edge-campaign-slowing-down/gsmarena_001.jpg
*cdn.gsmarena.com/pics/13/07/ubuntu-edge-campaign-slowing-down/gsmarena_002.jpg

The IndieGoGo campaign for Ubuntu Edge is losing steam - GSMArena Blog


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 30, 2013)

^ told you so. 32M is a huge amount.

Shiva


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 30, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> ^
> 
> >675$ . If you contribute above this, you will get a phone. That roughly translates to Rs.40,120
> 
> Shiva



ouch..thats definately not possible for me. 

Currently, the donations stand at $7,300,039. $25m more needed in 23 days. thats about a little more than $1m per day which i think is not going to happen. Might be possible to reach 32m if companies like facebook or google gave it a bit of funds or maybe they can do it like an investment.. :O


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 31, 2013)

7500,000 reached. Not going to reach it.   

Shiva


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2013)

People who wanted to donate have donated already I guess.


----------



## quagmire (Aug 2, 2013)

12 days left still stuck at 8 mln 


*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-sMB-qGF1d_M/Ufu5f1GDXrI/AAAAAAAAAZU/TRbX3fTdu7s/s800/EdgeCanvas.png


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 3, 2013)

quagmire said:


> 12 days left still stuck at 8 mln
> 
> 
> *lh3.googleusercontent.com/-sMB-qGF1d_M/Ufu5f1GDXrI/AAAAAAAAAZU/TRbX3fTdu7s/s800/EdgeCanvas.png



Better then best specs but the donation should reach to 32M which looks quite impossible IMO as of Now


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Aug 3, 2013)

^not 12days, 19 days. Anyway, 8,013,500$ only. . I had hoped this project would become a reality, however the numbers say a different story.

Shiva


----------



## Desmond (Aug 3, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/FBPOrRl.gif

Holy SHIIIIIIT!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 3, 2013)

so let get this straight they are asking funds to be invested in this phone??????

i mean the phone is not actually available now and even if it is the specs are too huge for that price point.........


----------



## reddick (Aug 3, 2013)

AFAIK This phone supports dual OS namely Android and Linux , correct me if I'm wrong , But If it is true , then it will mark a new era of dual OSes phones in market  Another trend which may favors consumerism


----------



## BombayBoy (Aug 3, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> so let get this straight they are asking funds to be invested in this phone??????
> 
> i mean the phone is not actually available now and even if it is the specs are too huge for that price point.........



It's not actually available. But it'll be made available if their funding goal is met. They get assured pre orders through crowd funding.



reddick said:


> AFAIK This phone supports dual OS namely Android and Linux , correct me if I'm wrong , But If it is true , then it will mark a new era of dual OSes phones in market  Another trend which may favors consumerism



Dual boot was already available on a few phones. Some of the old HTC Windows phones could boot Android.


----------



## reddick (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah but one have to root or flash his phone ,which may void warranty or may effect the phone. What I'm talking about is one gets dual OS(s) out of the box with warranty and all other goodies  Being this, it will challenge other manufactures also and can pull handsome consumers next year


----------



## 1234 (Aug 4, 2013)

Specs Rock, Will not launch below 35k


----------



## Vyom (Aug 5, 2013)

Ubuntu conducting AMA session on Reditt.
As of now, is underway.

We are the Engineering team behind Ubuntu for Android - AUA : IAmA


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2013)

Won't meet the target.

I'd have given my money to Ubuntu if they hadn't started their crapfest with Mir.


----------



## amjath (Aug 9, 2013)

Canonical lowers Ubuntu Edge price to $695 on Indiegogo
Canonical lowers Ubuntu Edge price to $695 on Indiegogo - GSMArena Blog


----------



## quagmire (Aug 9, 2013)

^That should give the funding quite a spike. $9,158,934 now with 13 days left. Needs 13 such spikes to reach goal


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 10, 2013)

won't make it to the goal.....


----------



## rosemolr (Aug 12, 2013)

I really doubted when a they set a gigantic goal to meet in the first place...32Million... C'mon guys thats looot of money!Being a technology enthusiast may be i will donate some money to their program but as far as a common man is concerned he won't bet on Canonical for almost one year for an incubation of a phone!!!

Its really pitty that Canonical couldn't make it...The only possible way is that Mammoths like FB or Twitter should back up their effort...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 12, 2013)

rosemolr said:


> I really doubted when a they set a gigantic goal to meet in the first place...32Million... C'mon guys thats looot of money!Being a technology enthusiast may be i will donate some money to their program but as far as a common man is concerned he won't bet on Canonical for almost one year for an incubation of a phone!!!
> 
> Its really pitty that Canonical couldn't make it...The only possible way is that Mammoths like FB or Twitter should back up their effort...


nope its not that big goal they could have reached it easily have they had gone to people with real money........

i mean it would have easily been possible if they had asked for people to invest as a business venture.........


----------



## rosemolr (Aug 12, 2013)

@^ For some reason you reminded me Christian Bale's Dialogue

" One fund raiser with my pals,you wont need another penny!"

Blame on my obsession with Batman!!!

Yes,I agree to your point.They should have done this with the people who are having hard cash at their disposal...!

But don't you think the online fund raiser is a flop plan to raise this sum of money? I always convert the amount to INR...May be coz of that


----------



## bhooshan (Aug 12, 2013)

They have raised 9.6 million as of now. But I don't think they will be able to raise another 22.4 million as there is only 10 more days to go.


----------



## amjath (Aug 13, 2013)

Just wondering anyone backup/preordered/contributed for Ubuntu EDGE full $695


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 17, 2013)

rosemolr said:


> @^ For some reason you reminded me Christian Bale's Dialogue
> 
> " One fund raiser with my pals,you wont need another penny!"
> 
> ...


reading that i got reminded about arkham city dialogue "Its billionaire now, millionaire is so last year..."


----------



## amjath (Aug 22, 2013)

Finally failed
Ubuntu Edge campaign fails to meet its $32 million target - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Vyom (Aug 22, 2013)

^^ It was apparent from day 3.
Well, atleast we tried. Ubuntu's just fell short of finance, not the vision. And it's the vision which helps innovation. Might not today, but tomorrow.

And perhaps maybe tomorrow rather than just being a support from back, I would be able to even invest in such crowd funding project, to drive the innovation forward.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 22, 2013)

really cool specs
guys donate if you can!!!

what will happen if they wont able to collect 32M atlast


----------



## 101gamzer (Aug 22, 2013)

^Bankrupt and Cancel the project


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 23, 2013)

It happened they failed to get funds 
 Ubuntu Edge | Indiegogo

no ubuntu edge    :'(

not bankrupt!!!

So what would be next step??
I think google or any cellphone manufacturere should contribute something in this case so Ubuntu edge will become reallity


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2013)

Sad but it was obvious.


----------

